# Is my rat pregnant?



## Mandelm15 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey Everyone! I recently got a female rat from a friend and before I got this rat she was living in a cage with 3 males. Since' i've gotten her, her tummy has been getting a bit bigger. I'm not sure if she's getting fat or if she's pregnant. Here's a photo from the side. 

If she is by any chance Pregnant can you give me any information as to take care of her properly.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep Preggo.

Make sure to put her into a tank or modified bin cage as babies will get out of wire cages easily (when they are about 2 to 3 weeks old you can put them into a wire cage)

Make sure to increase protein and fat levels with nuts, seeds, eggs, fish (rats like sardines), and yogurt.

It is very easy to sex rats (you can search for pictures on line) from day 1 but it is easier around day 11 when you can see nipples and week 3 when the males get their balls. You need to wean between 4 and 5 weeks.

When finding them homes make sure to charge an adoption fee of about $5 to $10 each to discourage people looking for free feeders or feeder breeders. Also it would be a good idea to interview them to make sure they know about rats (and if they are new to rats direct them to here).


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

If she has lived with males, shes pregnant.


----------



## Mandelm15 (Sep 20, 2012)

I figured she was I just wasn't 100%. I don't know when she would be due or anything. I'll make sure I do that. I want to provide the best care for her that i can


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I would guess about a week Maybe 2. Keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Mandelm15 (Sep 20, 2012)

Right now I have her in a cage with another rat. Should I take her out now and put her in her own cage?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I would put her into a tank or a bin cage (they're real easy to make and cheap and easier to clean then a tank plus have more ventilation)

Now if her friend should stay is up for debate. Some will help take care of the babies, others won't do anything, others even though they can't produce milk will steal the babies, other times the mom will attack the other rat, ect. It depends on the rats.

Another thing I forgot to mention is that a lot of people cover the bin/tank/cage with a blanket so that it's dark this way you can see the babies easier and mom won't be panicking.


----------



## Mandelm15 (Sep 20, 2012)

I think to be on the safe side I'll put her in her own cage. I'm going to make one of those bin ones tonight. Thanks for all your help. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

your welcome, if you want post pictures of the cage when it's done.


----------

